# Clown Re-pairing?



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everbody - sorry if this seems like a really strange and/or random question!
So my mom's work (a vet clinic) recently had a marine reef (I think that's what it's called - it currently houses fish, inverts, and corals) tank set up, and there are currently two pairs of Ocellaris Clownfish (one orange pair and one black pair). They were introduced into the tank at different times, so I was pretty sure both pairs would stick together. However, the last time I was home from school and got to see the tank, it looked more like the the little buggers swithched around and made black/orange pairs. Is this possible or did I just catch them at a wierd time?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this is possible.









thats a pair of mine still going from 2007.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Huh, interesting! I thought that the ones that were atleast somewhat paired up when introduced to the tank would stay together. That's pretty cool.
Thanks!


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Huh, interesting! I thought that the ones that were atleast somewhat paired up when introduced to the tank would stay together. That's pretty cool.
> Thanks!



It's like marriage nothing is forever (fish get bored too);-)


----------

